
Operation Iraqi Freedom and Operation Enduring Freedom Casualties - georgecmu
http://icasualties.org/
======
kbob
The headline is misleading -- it's only US and coalition casualities. Doesn't
count civilian casualties, which are an order of magnitude higher but much
less carefully recorded.

